# Custom Gauge Faces



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have done numerous searches on the site and LS2gto and i just cant seem to find any websites where i can get custom gauge faces. I am not talking about the JHP ones that go in the center of your dash. I want like something cool looking that might glow blue or have a lit up needle or something custom. Someone help me out please. Thanks in advance


----------



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

LaTechGTO mentioned the site gtoshiftlight.com , thanks alot man much appriciated.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.whiteautoandmedia.com/Content/gallery.aspx


:cheers


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Ck out blackcatcustoms, they have a Fantastic blue royal blue more true to the impulse color.more listed on e-bay and can custom build what you want Good Luck :cheers


----------



## Bday6262 (May 19, 2007)

I saw im some of the pictures that they have a shift light on the dash. Does that work in all of the GTO's or is it only in the 05 and 06's???


----------

